# Reb Beach's Stolen Guitars



## s4tch (Mar 12, 2012)

This comes from facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150676671469265.414034.143997964264&type=1

_Message From Reb: Dear all,
I have some terrible news. Two of my beautiful Suhr guitars have been stolen. My first Suhr modern with the sunburst quilted top (Serial #8370), and the Suhr strat with the double color paint and the mirror pick guard (Serial #2653). Its green or purple, depending on what angle you look at it from. I am so deeply upset about this. 
They were stolen from my garage in Pittsburgh while I was on the road last year. If anyone knows anything about the whereabouts of either of these guitars, please contact me on my message board at The Official Reb Beach Website, or on my facebook page , Reb Beach | Facebook 
Thanks,
Reb_


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 12, 2012)

being robbed of a guitar sucks,I`m still looking for my stuff...


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 12, 2012)

That sucks.

Personally I have always wondered how he changed his appearence so much since the 80's.


----------



## s4tch (Mar 12, 2012)

To be honest, I don't really care about his looks, nor the guitars he's playing (although I _loved_ his Ibz Voyager series). I'm more surprised by the recent Winger records. They always were pretty strong in songwriting, and after the long pause between Pull and IV, nothing has changed. I'm not a big fan of all those '80s hair metal bands coming back, but Winger (and Extreme) did it the way it should be done. I'd give 10/10 to both IV and Karma.

Being robbed always sucks, I hope he gets his guitars back somehow. The same goes for mr rainmaker, too. And I hope that the fockers who stole those guitars will burn in hell, where the only music is Whigfield.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's terrible. Reb is an awesome guy and those are sick guitars. I really hope he gets his gear back.


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 14, 2012)

That sucks, but i wonder why he would leave guitars in the garage while on the road, instead of in the house?


----------



## ArrowHead (Mar 14, 2012)

shadowlife said:


> That sucks, but i wonder why he would leave guitars in the garage while on the road, instead of in the house?




I don't know the details, but I know what I'd do if I had a garage - I'd make it a jam room/studio.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 20, 2012)

This is tragic, I hope he gets his axes back. I caught him with Whitesnake end of last year and he was terrific!


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 22, 2012)

My condolences dude...that's terrible. I never understood why someone would steal such a personal item from another person, brainless...


----------



## purpledc (Mar 22, 2012)

s4tch said:


> To be honest, I don't really care about his looks, nor the guitars he's playing (although I _loved_ his Ibz Voyager series). I'm more surprised by the recent Winger records. They always were pretty strong in songwriting, and after the long pause between Pull and IV, nothing has changed. I'm not a big fan of all those '80s hair metal bands coming back, but Winger (and Extreme) did it the way it should be done. I'd give 10/10 to both IV and Karma.
> 
> Being robbed always sucks, I hope he gets his guitars back somehow. The same goes for mr rainmaker, too. And I hope that the fockers who stole those guitars will burn in hell, where the only music is Whigfield.



really? I thought pull was a masterpiece even though it did poorly but I just couldnt get into the recent stuff. IMHO it seemed like they were trying too hard not to make a winger record.


----------



## fireheart82 (Aug 9, 2012)

Some guitars on craigslist.. I hope you find these..


----------



## Sleazy_D (Dec 14, 2012)

anybody who would steal from reb must be a douche.


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

I never had a guitar stolen ,but if I did it would be a man hunt! I wish you the best of luck


----------



## yellow (Jan 27, 2013)

Beach is great, hope he finds them or at least had insurance (tho im do feel bad because I would hate for that to happen to me or anyone i know personally, but honestly, maybe its just my NY mentality, but id never leave guitars like that out...in a garage...when Im not home for weeks/months...in Pittsburgh...). good luck


----------



## RussellNelson (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear. I hope you get them back. I love Reb Beach btw. What an amazing talent.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Reb Beach is the man, his tapping technique is just freakin hard to master, I own The last Whitesnake DVD and in it Reb and Doug Aldrich just give the best perfomance of their lives, amazing concert!


----------



## trouser trout (Jul 27, 2014)

wow


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 1, 2014)

Here on this site we take guitar thieves on the same level as rapists and child abductors.
If I spot either of them in the northwest area on craigslist or ebay, I'll shoot you a message.


----------

